# Full Time Business Office Payables Clerk Needed!!!!



## Chris Couture (Sep 26, 2007)

All Pro Sound, Pensacola, FL 

Seeks Full Time Business Office Payables Clerk



All Pro Sound has an immediate full-time opening for an individual experienced with Accounts/Payables procedures. A thorough understanding of general office practice is required. Responsibilities include invoice processing (payables), general filing, and data entry. Proficiency in math, Microsoft Excel and general computer skills are essential. Candidates must have a minimum of three years experience in a professional office environment. Benefits include 401K with employer match, health and dental plans. All Pro Sound is a drug free workplace. Submit resume to All Pro Sound Monday-Friday 8:30 A.M. to 4:00 P.M. 



Please see Shelia if you are interested!


----------

